# got bad news from vet today... heartworms



## kyleb8907 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I took my male to the vet today for booster and check up. And found out he has heart worms. They quoted me $850 to get rid of them. Well I can't afford to spend that much but don't want to leave it untreated. He is not showing any of the common signs and seems to be real healthy. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them from home. Have heard a few ways but wanting to hear more suggestions people have had success with.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

kyleb8907 said:


> Well I took my male to the vet today for booster and check up. And found out he has heart worms. They quoted me $850 to get rid of them. Well I can't afford to spend that much but don't want to leave it untreated. He is not showing any of the common signs and seems to be real healthy. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them from home. Have heard a few ways but wanting to hear more suggestions people have had success with.


Damn man. 
I wish you the best. Even with meds it is a touch and go. 

The worms that are killed need to go through the dog's system if with drugs...threw the heart.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Can't you work out a payment plan with the veterinarian? Leaving him untreated will result in a premature death. He may seem healthy now, but it will go downhill fast.

Meredith


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Was he on preventative, I ask as some southern states certain preventatives are questionable ?


----------



## Ahooge (Dec 27, 2014)

It almost sounds like the treatment is as bad as the heartworm. I hope you can find something brother.


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

Our rescue lab went through this after being on revolution (a preventative). Vet said Pfizer wouldn't cover the $1500.00 procedure. Wrong answer! I called Pfizer and talked to a 'doctor' and explained that revolution was advertized as a preventative and as such didn't prevent. He really didn't put up much of a fight and Pfizer ended up paying the bill. That said, it was a pain in the butt to keep her restrained and not able to play around. My understanding is that the procedure is killing the heartworms and the big fear is the dead worms cause a clot in or near the heart. Best of luck and I would damn sure treat it!


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I have seen 3 dogs be treated for heartworms by vets. All three were beagles that came from Southeast MO. Any more we just plan on if we get a dog from there we are going to be getting them treated. I think its around $350 here. The dogs are down and out for about 2 months, but then you don't ever know anything happened. The first week after you can tell they just got hit hard but after that its just rest to let the worm peices break up and pass.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahooge said:


> It almost sounds like the treatment is as bad as the heartworm. I hope you can find something brother.


Unfortunate...there isn't for heart worms. I wish their was more. Instead I believe give the guy moral support and hope the vet will help and that is not a guarantee in it self.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

If he was on year round preventative, purchased from a vet, the company will pay for the treatment.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

isn't there a home treatment that was floating around on the internet might have been face book where some vet came up with a cure. I'm sorry I don't remember all the details


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Use ivermectin and Doxy to get rid of them, don't use treatment. 9:1 ivermectin and food grade prop Glycol mix twice a month. 30 days on and 30 days off doxy 3 cycles and you will be clear in about 8 months. Sentinal was going to pay for my pup, I didn't want to use the harsh treatment on a performance dog.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG people. We are talking about a really tough treatment that should be done under the guidance of your vet. Are you really willing to risk your dogs life? Unbelievable. Yes I'm being critical.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

suepuff said:


> OMG people. We are talking about a really tough treatment that should be done under the guidance of your vet. Are you really willing to risk your dogs life? Unbelievable. Yes I'm being critical.


Agreed. Work it with your vet or find one that will.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Please do your research people. Sometimes our vets don't spend much time on continuing education either.

http://www.heartwormsociety.org/images/pdf/Canine-Guidelines-Summary.pdf

"AHS recommends use of
doxycycline and a macrocyclic lactone prior to the
three-dose regimen of melarsomine (one injection
of 2.5 mg/kg body weight followed at least one
month later by two injections of the same dose 24
hours apart) for treatment of heartworm disease
in both symptomatic and asymptomatic dogs."

Many times the Doxycycline and Moxidectin are all you need to treat a light case of heartworms. Please do not subject your dog to the harsh melarsomine injections right off the bat!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Go here, https://www.heartwormsociety.org/, to read about the treatment. Then go to the Vet to have the treatment done. It's not a terrible treatment, that was used years ago. It is a serious treatment and your dog will have to be kept quiet for a couple months.

Don't think you can come up with some home remedy. The worms need to be killed in a controlled way. It is expensive at around $800 and if your dog was on a commercial preventative they should reimburse you for the treatment.

If the worms grow to adulthood and die while the dog is exercising, even a little, your dog could get a pulmonary embolism.


----------



## cowdoc87 (Dec 18, 2014)

sapitrucha said:


> Use ivermectin and Doxy to get rid of them, don't use treatment. 9:1 ivermectin and food grade prop Glycol mix twice a month. 30 days on and 30 days off doxy 3 cycles and you will be clear in about 8 months. Sentinal was going to pay for my pup, I didn't want to use the harsh treatment on a performance dog.


This regimen has recently been shown to cause a false-negative test about 50% of the time, meaning half the dogs testing negative actually still have heartworms. Plus you are potentially adding to the resistance problem by killing the microfilaria with ivermectin repeatedly you inadvertently select for those that you can't kill ,which then may complete the life cycle. Confine the dog until you can save enough to get him treated. Good luck


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

cowdoc87 said:


> This regimen has recently been shown to cause a false-negative test about 50% of the time, meaning half the dogs testing negative actually still have heartworms. Plus you are potentially adding to the resistance problem by killing the microfilaria with ivermectin repeatedly you inadvertently select for those that you can't kill ,which then may complete the life cycle. Confine the dog until you can save enough to get him treated. Good luck


Shown by whom? That is a huge false negative, can you please link to or at least site the research.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

kyleb8907 said:


> Well I took my male to the vet today for booster and check up. And found out he has heart worms. They quoted me $850 to get rid of them. Well I can't afford to spend that much but don't want to leave it untreated. He is not showing any of the common signs and seems to be real healthy. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them from home. Have heard a few ways but wanting to hear more suggestions people have had success with.


Ask your vet if he would let you pay over time. My vet does allows me to do this method of payment. Getting the proper treatment is important. Good luck.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Wishing ye the best for ye dog, heartworms are tough and ye will certainly need veterinary care to beat them.

Faugh a Ballagh,
TEAM TRAD


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Please again do your own research for your pet's sake.

One more article for your reading pleasure.

http://www.virbacvet.com/practice_resources_assets/ahs-canine-guidelines-virbac.pdf

It goes on to describe: 

methods of heartworm testing (antigen, microfilaria, radiography, echocardiography) 

Lack of Efficacy (MP3 strain resistance to macrocyclic lactones and three studies done with evidence that the MP3 isolate had decreased susceptibility to single monthly doses of ivermectin, milbemycin,and selamectin but was susceptible to three consecutive monthly doses of milbemycin and a single dose of topical moxidectin)

Pre-Adulticide Evaluation

Principles of treatment (adulticide treatment, macrocyclic Lactone treatement eliminating larvae, doxycycline and its effect on Wolbachia)

Alternative Therapies (long-term Macrocyclic lactone administration, Macrocyclic Lactone/Doxycycline treatment)

Happy reading!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Care credit can help you pay your bill if all other routes fail. Without treatment of some type your dog won't last. Sorry to be harsh but dogs die from heartworm.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

We had an experience with heart worm years back. 
She was treated by vet and came out fine. 
One important item to keep in mind. 
While your dog is carrying heart worm it is spreading same by way of whatever is biting on it and flying off to some other dog.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

An FYI, I posted about my 18 m/o YLF with the same diagnosis. She started RX in early Nov. no complications visible other than it sure slows a pup that young down to be laid in a kennel in the house for weeks. 2nd treatment again no visible complications. She came back to start training a couple of weeks ago and we took a trip to Lake Guntersville, AL to hunt and train lightly. No change as far as I could tell in performance except she needs to start over in several areas for lack of repetition. We are a happy campers!

Strange, we have 3 labs and all travel the country with us to HT, FT and such. They all get their meds on the same day without fail and she was the only one to show up positive.

Our vet followed the paper trail from his office to the vet we used in TX and back. Took the time to contact the parent company of "Heartgard (ivermectin)" and they picked up the tab for the entire treatment and gave us a years supply of Heartgard. 

Bottom line was no money out of our pocket just the frustration of a pup full of piss and vinegar trapped in a cage.

The reason we are so fussy about meds is I watched a family pet collie go down way back in the 1960's and didn't like the picture at all.

Keep the faith and followup if you dog has been on treatment for sure press for at minimum reimbursement. If you have more quesitons be sure to ask.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> Care credit can help you pay your bill if all other routes Gail. Without treatment of some type your dog won't last. Sorry to be harsh but dogs die from heartworm.


Care Credit is great. Any bill over $200 is six months to pay with no interest. A pet insurance policy and Care Credit makes me sleep a lot better because if something serious comes up I can pay the bill and put the insurance payment toward the Care Credit balance.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The so called slow kill treatment option became popular when Immiticide was unavailable. The two stage Immiticide protocol is the most effective treatment for adult worms that we have had. That being said, even though the American Heartworm Society no longer considers the slow kill protocol advisable, there are legitimate reasons for it's use in old dogs who will probably succumb to other problems and pet owners who are simply unable to afford treatment. I do not consider the slow kill method a good option for young athletic dogs.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Heartgaurd was product in question south of Mason Dixon, I'm told even Paducah Ky. and south.


----------



## Ahooge (Dec 27, 2014)

BJGatley said:


> Unfortunate...there isn't for heart worms. I wish their was more. Instead I believe give the guy moral support and hope the vet will help and that is not a guarantee in it self.



http://www.2ndchance.info/heartworm.htm

This is where I pulled the info from BJ. If there was no treatment then our vets have been pulling the wool over our eyes

There is a section in there that answered this question. *How Can I Get Rid Of Heartworms Once My Dog Has Them?

*It says everything these guys have been saying. There is a treatment. But I think it's best given by a vet and following their advice good luck kyleb


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Well we did winter in TX and spent two weekends in Paducah this past fall. The TX winters lasted for 10 years and we had 5 dogs total with us over those years. One pup came up with heartworms so I am not sure what to think but so far we are sticking with what we have. I am told but have no research to prove it that ivermectin dosage has been reduced to make it easier on dogs.

My personal take on all of this is a statement made to me by a MD friend. "Medicine is not kind to people in medicine." Given I spent the majority of my life in EMS and as a result have come up with very strange outcomes I figure my karma has been passed on to our Pup, BTW she just came into heat normal time range a month after last treatment.



windwalkers swan song said:


> Heartgaurd was product in question south of Mason Dixon, I'm told even Paducah Ky. and south.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I have seen 3 dogs be treated for heartworms by vets. All three were beagles that came from Southeast MO. Any more we just plan on if we get a dog from there we are going to be getting them treated. I think its around $350 here. The dogs are down and out for about 2 months, but then you don't ever know anything happened. The first week after you can tell they just got hit hard but after that its just rest to let the worm peices break up and pass.


Gerald is right. My story is that I treated a lab regularly for 4 years with Heartgard and even so, she tested positive twice with two different tests. The vet suggested a single shot of an organic arsenic compound (a dangerous medicine), a night at the vet’s clinic, and then home. I put her in a crate for two months with two times out a day and on a lead. After two months, I slowly started training again and within 6 months she was back in competition. Six months after she started training, I had her tested again and she was negative. It has been about a year and a half and she is just fine. The vet charged $350 and Heartgard paid the bill (with insistence from the vet).

Gerald, do you have labs? You should visit us (Southwest Missouri Retriever Club) for one of our training days.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Heartgaurd was product in question south of Mason Dixon, I'm told even Paducah Ky. and south.


I used HeartGard for years with never a case of HW and never gave it a thought. Then I co-owned a dog with a breeder who was adamant that HeartGard is worthless ... "It's not digestible; put one in a glass of water overnight and see for yourself." I laughed to myself at her underestimating the potency of a dog's gastric acid.

Then, in a later conversation, she commented that she had SEEN a HeartGard chewable that had passed intact in a dog's stool. She said the hardener used in the manufacturing is the culprit.

I have no idea what happened in that case or if she has a point, but since then I have continued to use HeartGard but I crumble them up and put them in with the kibble.

FWIW

JS


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Some things that I didn't know...

The heartworm preventative is a wormer that kills the larvae that may be in your dog.

It is in the dogs system for two or three days. So it takes care of "last month's" parasites. That's why giving it every thirty days is important. Once the heartworms are just days beyond 30 days the usual preventatives can't kill them.

I think starting 2013 they moved to recommending giving it year round even in the colder sections of the country.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

My male dog tested positive once. I had him re-tested with two different vets being the last two negative. It turned that the first vet had some damage strips.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

What heartworm preventative/program were you using?


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Heartgard is useless in Louisiana


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

If it was my dog , I'd find a way for the vet to treat him.

Ted was on front line and it appeared that ticks were becoming immune.
So the vet gave me brand x
Ted got really sick on it. The manufacturer paid the bill.
If your dog was on Heartgard they will pay for treatment.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate to poke in here with a question _not related to treatment_ but "prevention."

If not _Heartgard _then what?

Thanks....


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Advantage Multi for me..


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

We all love our pets, but I know all to well what it is to not be able to afford that kind of expense for a pet. Sometimes our circumstances dictate what we can and cannot do.

I once bought a pup for me and my wife (no kids at the time) and within the first 6 days I knew something was wrong with her. Turns out she had 3 hernias, two inguinal and one paraneal...or something like that...been to long ago to recall exactly. Anyway, I had spent $600 on the pup. At the beginning of her 9nth week I dropped another $1500 on her surgery. In the middle of her 10th week I had to put her to sleep. More money! I did what I thought was right and I don't regret it, but I also would not do it again given those same circumstances.

Hind sight being 20/20...I should have took the pup back to that breeder, but I didn't know any better at the time. I did write to her and told her what had happened and asked if she would return the cost of the pup. After some conversation she was gracious enough to return that money. I didn't ask her to pay for the surgery expenses because I felt that was our decision to try and save the pups life. Next time I'll return the pup to the breeder.

Another scenario.

We recently took in a stray lab. Looked for the dogs owners for weeks with no luck. Finally, we bought dog license, took her to the vet for shots and spaying...approx. $400. Didn't mind that as it's the responsible thing to do in this situation. Why? This female lab was intelligent, and gentle with around small children and toddlers. Someone had worked with her and taught her sit, stay, here, down, shake each paw, load, and kennel. Unfortunately they didn't do any retrieving work with her.

A few weeks go by and my father-in-law, for some reason, had left a packet of Havoc AND a entire 3lb. bucket of Hawk mice and rat poison supposedly on an upper shelf in the garage where the dogs stay some during the day when the weather is bad. The stray dog stays inside at night with us at our house next door. Long story short, the stray dog had eaten an entire packet of Havoc and the entire bucket of Hawk...so off to the emergeny vet we go. Vet said she'd eaten enough to kill a horse and then some...and lucky for her these were 1st and 2nd generation poisons because the 3rd and 4th generations are bad, bad, bad.


Luckily only one dog had eaten the poison and both dogs survived, but the bill was just shy of $900. What do you do? Well I did what I thought was proper for both animals, especially since my son was so attached to this stray. That said, I have $800 in a stray dog that virtually killed our plans for a pup. So, the game plan is...


...if anything else stupid happens to this dog she's just out of luck. I've explained this to both my wife and son, and as cruel as it sounds, we've all agreed that aside from normal vet checks no more money will be spent on her. We want to give her a good life...if she'll cooperate. She's been jumping out of the fence at least once a week for the past few months...and I've taken measures to prevent it, but she still jumps out. She only seems to jump out when the when it's raining, and she's got a good dog house to go in. If she gets hit on the road...it is what it is.


Aside from her jumping of the back yard the stray dog is doing just fine, but all of us are really looking forward to a pup with 'no strings'. 

Sometimes I think the best advice is do what you can, when you can. After that, a line must be drawn somewhere and each person must determine where that line is.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Hoytman said:


> we've all agreed that aside from normal vet checks no more money will be spent on her....


No sure of your drift -- are you saying you would not invest an expensive treatment for a heart worm infestation or you would not spend money on a preventative treatment, or both?


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Hoytman, with your experiences with dogs, maybe the problem isn't the dog. Just sayin'.


----------



## J.Nichols (Oct 31, 2012)

While we're on the topic - thoughts on the six-month shot? That's currently what I'm giving as preventative, however I've heard cases of dogs coming down with HW while on it - the company paid for the treatment, but I really never want to be in that position.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

Surly you can find a vet willing to do a payment plan.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Obviously, a person should check into treatments if a dog has heartworms. However, one has to consider the stresses on the dog and how much or how little pain/stress is involved in treatments. I've never had to deal with treating heartworms, so I wouldn't know. I made the comments based on some posters saying treatments could be real rough on the dog.



miketuggle said:


> No sure of your drift -- are you saying you would not invest an expensive treatment for a heart worm infestation or you would not spend money on a preventative treatment, or both?


What I was saying is:
The decision to do either is up to the original poster...,but if it were my dog and I was in the same identical situation as he is with finances you either find a way to pay for it, put the dog down, or take the dog to a no-kill rescue and let them have the blessing/problem. I'm not condoning that, but sometimes people have to take drastic measures given certain circumstances. I know some old time houndsmen that would just shoot them...and they'd do that regardless of their financial situation.

Oh I can just here the tree huggers saying if you have to resort to that then you shouldn't own a dog. Most of those folks have never been in dire straits either. I've been there...done that. Was out of work and cancer took our dog. I could have prolonged it, or put her through undue stress with treatments, but why. That's a statement, not a question. We don't regret our decision to not have our dog suffer...again that's an individual thing one has to consider, and the reason why I gave the scenarios.

For the particular dog that I took in, a test was performed, was negative, and preventative measures have been taken.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

DonBrou said:


> Hoytman, with your experiences with dogs, maybe the problem isn't the dog. Just sayin'.


What exactly are you saying? 

With the pup we lost after surgery, that pup had been taken to 3 vets. Two of which argued with me nothing was wrong with the pup. The third vet didn't think there was anything wrong with the pup either, but they couldn't see what I was seeing, nor could they feel it. It wasn't until *I made the 3rd vet take x-rays *that he indeed found out there was a problem and that I was right. The pup had a hole in her pelvis that allowed her bladder to move into and through that hole protruding out of her skin at the left base of her tail beside the anus. I could could not only see it, but I could push on it and knew it wasn't right. I found it my friend, not the freakin' veternarians. I did what I could...I spent 3 times what the dog cost me...and you want to blame me. That's hilarious.

Oh sure, I'll take a small amount of the blame for the dogs getting into the poison that my father-in-law had in the play room/garage of _his_ house. He was told not to let that particular dog inside anyway, which explained his numerous apologies.

I've also taken measures to 'change' the fence the stray dog wouldn't jump out anymore. Obviously, those measures aren't yet enough. 

Trust me my friends, I take care of my animals. I am also realistic in certain situations. It's never a perfect world. The OP needs to be realistic with his situation. If he can't afford it, then he can't afford it. He'll get no complaint from this end of the choir.

Hey, I guess it's all my fault if you want it to be. I'm fine with your opinion.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahooge said:


> http://www.2ndchance.info/heartworm.htm
> 
> This is where I pulled the info from BJ. If there was no treatment then our vets have been pulling the wool over our eyes
> 
> ...


Then get off the damn internet and do something for your dog. 
I wish your dog the best and hope the dog pulls through even with treatments as I said before. 

This is meant to the OP, not you.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Kyle,

Please treat this dog. Be a responsible pet owner, you owe it to the dog. You say you can't afford please look into methods to treat this dog, as mentioned a Vet payment plan, care credit, contact heartworm company.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

3blackdogs said:


> What heartworm preventative/program were you using?


I'm curious as well.

I'm currently using sentinel and would like to hear what others are using... successfully or otherwise. 

Thank you,
Barb


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> What heartworm preventative/program were you using?


From the tone of the conversation and the lack of response, I'm guessing the answer is, "None". 

JS


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

JS said:


> From the tone of the conversation and the lack of response, I'm guessing the answer is, "None".
> 
> JS


JS,

I didn't want to think that, but it did cross my mind.

Part of owning a dog is taking care of their health and wellness. Being a responsible pet owner. I hope Kyle takes care of this dog. It would be nice to hear back from him, as such.

Barb


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

I am using Heartgard Plus and so far so good. I also found a vet company out of the States that will ship it to you without a script. for a good price. I have ordered a years supply and will have my girl tested before using it.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Leave Hoytman alone.


----------



## kyleb8907 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have been busy working trying to put in ot to be able to treat the dog. I am not for sure what he was on. I took him to the vet and they gave me what I needed atleast I thought so. This is my first dog on my own that I have had to do everything with so wasn't really for sure what I needed to give him. I thought the vet was giving what I needed for everything but come to find out they didn't give him anything for heartworms it was just a pill for all the other worms. After this I went back and looked on records and he didn't get anything for about 2 months in the summer.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

kyleb8907 said:


> Have been busy working trying to put in ot to be able to treat the dog. I am not for sure what he was on. I took him to the vet and they gave me what I needed atleast I thought so. This is my first dog on my own that I have had to do everything with so wasn't really for sure what I needed to give him. I thought the vet was giving what I needed for everything but come to find out they didn't give him anything for heartworms it was just a pill for all the other worms. After this I went back and looked on records and he didn't get anything for about 2 months in the summer.


My hat is off to you for doing something for your dog. 
Our first dog is always special to us when we start the journey.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

kyleb8907 said:


> Have been busy working trying to put in ot to be able to treat the dog. I am not for sure what he was on. I took him to the vet and they gave me what I needed atleast I thought so. This is my first dog on my own that I have had to do everything with so wasn't really for sure what I needed to give him. I thought the vet was giving what I needed for everything but come to find out they didn't give him anything for heartworms it was just a pill for all the other worms. After this I went back and looked on records and he didn't get anything for about 2 months in the summer.


sorry you're learning about dogs and their needs the hard way. Have you been able to start any treatment yet? Would you take a donation for his care? If so, please post the name and telephone number of your vet. I'd like to make a donation.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Kyle,

This is totally out of the box idea, but, you could go to www.[B]gofundme[/B].com and post a story that says you don't have the funds for the heartworm treatment.

Never used them but I've heard really good stories about them.

Mike


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> sorry you're learning about dogs and their needs the hard way. Have you been able to start any treatment yet? Would you take a donation for his care? If so, please post the name and telephone number of your vet. I'd like to make a donation.


I would donate $ to this as well. I believe we should help this guy and his dog. I'm sure it wouldn't be too painful if everyone on this thread pitched in. 

What do you say, folks?-Paul


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in. Good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Another side note.
Heartguards active ingredient is Ivermectin which is really cheap. Ive been told by several knowledgable dog people 1/10 cc of Ivermectin per 10 lbs of dog is the dosage. Put it on bread once a month and throw it in the dog bowl. No worries about the heartguard pill no breaking down and MUCH cheaper. I will also add I am not a vet, just what ive heard and have researched on.
Hoping the best for the OP.


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

brsutton86 said:


> Another side note.
> Heartguards active ingredient is Ivermectin which is really cheap. Ive been told by several knowledgable dog people 1/10 cc of Ivermectin per 10 lbs of dog is the dosage. Put it on bread once a month and throw it in the dog bowl. No worries about the heartguard pill no breaking down and MUCH cheaper. I will also add I am not a vet, just what ive heard and have researched on.
> Hoping the best for the OP.


This is true...I gave my 12 yr old lab ivermectin at this dosage and she, nor any of the 3 other dogs I've know that were on this program, never had heartworms. The latest information from the American Heartworm Society states that the main cause of ivermectin failure is inconsistent treatment. I'm currently giving my 9 month old pup a monthly dose of Advantage Multi, but am seriously considering changing to ivermectin when she's a year old. The most important consideration in any heartworm prevention is to give it year round, and don't miss a dose.


----------



## CHNJ29 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bob Glover said:


> This is true...I gave my 12 yr old lab ivermectin at this dosage and she, nor any of the 3 other dogs I've know that were on this program, never had heartworms. The latest information from the American Heartworm Society states that the main cause of ivermectin failure is inconsistent treatment. I'm currently giving my 9 month old pup a monthly dose of Advantage Multi, but am seriously considering changing to ivermectin when she's a year old. The most important consideration in any heartworm prevention is to give it year round, and don't miss a dose.


One of my dogs is on straight ivermectin now, prescribed by the vet as a result of a food trial we are doing to address a skin allergy. She wanted to limit what she ingested to only the food we are feeding. She was concerned about possible allergy to the flavored carrier used to make the heart worm meds taste good. I asked if that was a option for long term use and she agreed adding only that we would have to treat for intestinal parasites every 3 months. Most of the heart worm meds also take care of most intestinal parasites (some don't address whip worms).


----------

